# Sticky  High Mileage Badges



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We have a new series of badges for those members who spend waaay too much time in their driver's seat. These badges start at 100,000 miles and then increment every 50,000 miles to 500,000 miles. Above 500,000 miles we'll increment every 100,000 miles. The current badges are:

Badge:
100,000 miles / 161,000 Km
150,000 miles / 241,000 Km
200,000 miles / 322,000 Km
250,000 miles / 402,000 Km
300,000 miles / 483,000 Km
350,000 miles / 563,000 Km
400,000 miles / 644,000 Km
450,000 miles / 724,000 Km
500,000 miles / 805,000 Km

The Kilometers are rounded to the nearest thousand. The badge is in miles.

To get one of these post a picture of your master odometer. You'll only have one at a time so when you reach the next badge we'll swap in the new badge for you.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I still have 55K to go to make the 100K. 45 K in 2 years. I love driving. Last week I just went out for a short drive that turned into 100 miles Cinti to Oxford Ohio somehow ended up in Eaton Ohio and then came back.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I went ahead and awarded CEBT his 250,000 mile badge.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Danny gonna get 1 ? That's Nice ,,,, well Patman I am in no hurry to get 1 of those Badges .. 31.000. and still counting . if yer still around in 2020 I 'll be driven the flyway ..


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

how aboot a badge for having the most badges?


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Senior citizen badges. LOL

I guess my car is about to have a midlife crisis and go and get new headlights and stuff and look trendy before getting the badge of wow you're getting old.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So like ya don't want to buy a malibu then ? 
That's Nice ! 
If I can get out of this bed and out that door tomorrow well IT will get a proper washing and a coat of wax . 
Sure would be Nice to see a 72 degree day again ! 
CEBT needs to express his gratitude to Danny , Mike and Justin for this 1 .. sup Danny , Put that down you'll go blind .


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah I think its a great idea to recognize members for their mileage I just wish GM would do the same. I would like to see more members receive these badges. Are members expected to prove their mileage by submitting pictures of their odometer ? 

I don't know who is responsible for the badges it certainly wasn't my idea but I remember these badges being talked about for a very long time. I would certainly like to thank whoever took the time to create them. Hopefully other members appreciate them as much as I do. 

I will require the 300k badge May 1st hahaa im curious what it looks like. I have been considering some sort of high mileage badge for the cruze I drive.

Oh and I almost forgot..... I want to thank my cruze for getting me to 300k and never leaving me stranded on the side of the road.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Picture of the odometer is all we need. If it's in kilometers we'll convert to miles. I updated the initial post.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Shoot no 75,000 mile badge.... could probably put on 5K in the next month to reach that. Love the idea!


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

It's gonna be a while for me .. I have a couple hundred to 18k and I my work is less than 3 miles away lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Awesome Idea by the Mods...as always. 

And I was really hoping CEBT was going to post in this to see his badge =]


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

brian v said:


> So like ya don't want to buy a malibu then ?
> That's Nice !
> If I can get out of this bed and out that door tomorrow well IT will get a proper washing and a coat of wax .
> Sure would be Nice to see a 72 degree day again !
> CEBT needs to express his gratitude to Danny , Mike and Justin for this 1 .. sup Danny , Put that down you'll go blind .


I'll probably buy a Malibu but not this generation. GMs current offer is tempting but while it will lower my payment a little it isn't enough to factor in the extension of the loan. I got his blessing for the android based radio nav head with a dash cam and reverse can and the headlights so all is right with the world. I already had his blessing for the better set of brakes. Other then the ventilated seats that covers everything I wanted. And he pointed out that the 2015 Malibu doesn't have ventilated seats either. 

I'm a couple hundred miles shy of 72,000 miles. This is such a great little game. It in a way is motivating to get the badge. I want the 300,000 badge.

I think the Cruze can do that easily enough if no major problems develop in the first 50,000 miles of the cars service life. Basic maintance plus I think it is 100,000 or 150,000 the timing chain would need to be replaced. Other then that and replacing parts that break I think the Cruze would do nicely.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cdb09007 said:


> Awesome Idea by the Mods...as always.
> 
> And I was really hoping CEBT was going to post in this to see his badge =]


He, along with a few others, have posted odometer pictures elsewhere. The problem is I don't know who the other members are and I knew CEBT was over 250K but not yet to 300K. I had AutoGuide add the 350K badge so we wouldn't have to go back too soon for more of these.


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm only at 72,000, so it looks like next year for me.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

If I still had my 2011 LS I would probably be @100K, but I had to start over with my 2012. Nah a lot of my mileage on Eco is just to see what kind of MPG I would get so I probably wool not have done the same with only the LS. but maybe. I will get there sooner or later, depending on how much I drive to work instead of riding the bus to avoid the traffic headaches and actually wake up early enough to catch it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I had some time on my hands this evening so I went through the site looking for high mileage reports. I added a few 100,000 and a couple of 150,000 mile badges. Figured we needed to get some of these out there for people to see.


----------



## cufarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

123,000 miles


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

cufarmer said:


> 123,000 miles


Yo Dawg 80 and 3000 are the routes you are on not the speed limit signs ..

Nice Pic for a farmer that exceeds the limits ..

So next month will be 150,000 on that OD ?


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Cool....I have one for one of My Mercedes Benz's . Awarded by Mercedes themselves. They are a good idea.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

OB 
The Patman wants some recognition !

How about Unrecognizeable Resident .. U R fer short ..


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Woohoooo!

Another 4 months or so and I'll be ready for the 150,000 mile badge.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

brian v said:


> Yo Dawg 80 and 3000 are the routes you are on not the speed limit signs ..
> 
> Nice Pic for a farmer that exceeds the limits ..
> 
> So next month will be 150,000 on that OD ?


He lives in Texas. Speed limit is 80 MPH.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think the badges are a great idea. I love mine!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I thought there were a few other CTD owners who have driven past their warranties as well.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

obermd said:


> I thought there were a few other CTD owners who have driven past their warranties as well.


Far as I know/have seen post he is the only one so far


----------



## cufarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

Brian v, I'll have 150,000 by December. 
Lol, sure the speed limit was 80 ;-)


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Almost at 70,000 miles. Should have 100,000 around next January 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> I thought there were a few other CTD owners who have driven past their warranties as well.


im past the b2b part


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok, we only have 22000 on our 2012 eco but we deserve some sort of badge for all the recalls and repair do-over visits to the dealer. I am hoping to trade this care in on a new Malibu or Ford Fusion at some point. On the bright side the m.p.g. has always been nothing short of amazing. The little turbo has always held it's own in traffic too.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

This is as of this morning..


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Niiiiice congrats


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats Casey. 100,000 mile badge awarded.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

I have 129k on my 2012 LS


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

mabzmuzik said:


> I have 129k on my 2012 LS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


You'll need to post a photo of your master odometer if you'd like to get the badge for it.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

LiveTrash said:


> You'll need to post a photo of your master odometer if you'd like to get the badge for it.


Soon as I get the car back from dealership I will snap a pic... Thanks


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

"Badges? We don't need no stinkin' badges!" Lol. Line from The Treasure of the Sierra Madre. No offense guys, I just love that old movie and I'll probably never see 100,000 miles.


----------



## KyleC115 (Mar 30, 2015)

Old girl..


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

38,000km in three years, I figure I will need about another 7 or 8 years to reach the first target.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

2012









Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Bizzal (Sep 28, 2015)

Gimme a few more months


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Getting there Jay.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

I've got 116,000 mi. but no way to post picture soooo, that fine tho


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Farmerboy said:


> I've got 116,000 mi. but no way to post picture soooo, that fine tho


If you have run out of picture posting room, just delete some old pictures and you will be fine, I do it all the time.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Farmerboy said:


> I've got 116,000 mi. but no way to post picture soooo, that fine tho


If you can PM me an email, I can post it for you. Either that or Photobucket.


----------



## abhylash831 (Sep 13, 2013)

obermd said:


> We have a new series of badges for those members who spend waaay too much time in their driver's seat. These badges start at 100,000 miles and then increment every 50,000 miles. Currently we go up to 350,000 miles.
> 
> Badge:
> 100,000 miles / 161,000 Km
> ...


Just reached 100,000 miles last week.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Just passed 150,000 this morning!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just hit 117,000!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Just hit 117,000!


Post a picture please and I'll award the 100,000 mile badge.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> Post a picture please and I'll award the 100,000 mile badge.


Ok Mike! Will do!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

As requested obermd!

BOO-YAH! sporting the 100K badge! oh yeah!


----------



## ndwood626 (Mar 2, 2013)

Flipped 178k today! Haven't been on in a while. Haven't had any problems thankfully! Lol


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

should have a low mileage badge based on year of cruze lol 

2013 with 19k miles Just got my first oil change since FEB haha


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ndwood626 said:


> View attachment 167921
> 
> 
> 
> Flipped 178k today! Haven't been on in a while. Haven't had any problems thankfully! Lol


Badge awarded. You don't need to have a problem to post - stick around for the community.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I wont ask for any new badges until 500k miles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I wont ask for any new badges until 500k miles.


As you post your monthly logs you always update your current mileage. I'll use those updates for you.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

space invader said:


> 42,109 does that count?////


Nope - you have to have six digits on the odometer before the decimal point.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Where in the heck does CruzeEcoBlueTopaz go? Holy crap!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Where in the heck does CruzeEcoBlueTopaz go? Holy crap!


If CEBT's Eco was a spacecraft, he could have gone to the moon and half way back by now.

Or in more practical terms, about 14 laps around the Earth.


----------



## Jay Bizzal (Sep 28, 2015)

Hit 100k on my way to work today


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

peligro911 said:


> should have a low mileage badge based on year of cruze lol
> 
> 2013 with 19k miles Just got my first oil change since FEB haha


Sounds good. I have a 2010 with 42k KMS not miles


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK, after 8 months here's what we have:

*350,000 Miles 
*CruzeECOBlueTopaz


*150,000 Miles
*Chris2298
cme71
daddyrob4x4
danger dave
diesel
edsblack81
joe0121
ndwood626
UpstateNYBill


*100,000 Miles
*abhylash83
Cruze Breaux
Cruzado
Cruze_2010
cufarmer
gab5
Jay Bizzal
jvarble
KyleC115
larinah
larlar75
mabzmuzik
MSGret
NYCruze2012
SneakerFix
SunnyB
Trephine
UpstateNYCruze
Venomized
WhiteAndBright
zen_


----------



## Jay Bizzal (Sep 28, 2015)

Lol what a gap between CEBT and the rest of us.
Obermd, you're still awarding badges right? Im anxious to award my car for its beating ive given it


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jay,

CEBT is a professional inter-city courier driver and yes, I'm still awarding badges. When I see a first post of my Cruze has ??????? miles and it's doing this I'll award at that point as well.

I keep a full list of both this badge and the HyperCruzer badge in a spreadsheet to make it easier for me to generate updates. The HyperCruzer Gold badge I also keep the model, year, and actual miles.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I have not been able to find any threads on how to obtain any other badges. I'm desperate to get some badge of some kind, would make me feel important. Unfortunately my car only has 19,000 miles and since the weather has been cold my MPG isn't anywhere near where it should be for the hypercruzer badge, plus I feel bad running the tank lower than 1/4. My hope is to put together a good entry for March COTM since it will be my car's 1st birthday and I have done a few things to it. Possibly the MOTM but I'm sure I haven't made enough of an impact on this community yet.

How do you get the Gearhead badge? It looks super sweet.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll take some badges!


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

money_man said:


> I'll take some badges!


You don't just take badges, you gotta earn them somehow. Otherwise they wouldn't be special. Gotta qualify for some exclusive category or something.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Veteran badges require you post in our Veterans thread in the Welcome/Post here first forum. Gearhead and VIP badges holders are selected by existing Gearhead and VIP badge holders. The Lordstown badges are awarded when you attend our annual pilgrimage to Lordstown. I'll give a Lordstown badge if you tour any other Cruze assembly factory if that's where your Cruze was built as well - GM employees can get these badges if they do the visit as part of an organized tour. COTM/MOTM (Cruze of the Month/Member of the Month) badges have won these monthly contests at least once. HyperCruzer badges are defined in the HyperCruzer thread in the Fuel Economy forum.

Mileage, HyperCruzer, and Lordstown have multiple badges each. Only the highest level earned is awarded.


----------



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

Likely I'll never qualify for mileage badges. I have 43,000, and only drive about 4,500 - 5,000 miles per year. The bummer of having an employer provided service vehicle.


----------



## Jay Bizzal (Sep 28, 2015)

Alright im sorry if i might have misunderstood... but are these or are these not actual badges that go one our car? Or are they some sort of badge for our cruzetalk profile?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jay Bizzal said:


> Alright im sorry if i might have misunderstood... but are these or are these not actual badges that go one our car? Or are they some sort of badge for our cruzetalk profile?


No. They show in the desktop version of the site. Badges don't show in the autoguide app.


----------



## Jay Bizzal (Sep 28, 2015)

i gotcha, im on my cpu right now. my stupid ass thought these were actual badges for our cars lololol... oh well!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jay Bizzal said:


> i gotcha, im on my cpu right now. my stupid ass thought these were actual badges for our cars lololol... oh well!


It would be nice.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> It would be nice.


Just have to find the right place that makes those things. (No, I don't know where to look.)

Might be easier to find custom license plate frames.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's the confirmed high mileage badges so far. I suspect CEBT may actually be at 400,000 but until he posts again I can't confirm this.


100,000150,000200,000250,000300,000350,000abhylash83Chris2298CruzeECOBlueTopazCruzadocme71Cruze Breauxdaddyrob4x4Cruze_2010danger davecufarmerdieselgab5edsblack81Gatorjoe0121Jay Bizzalndwood626Jdugie123UpstateNYBilljvarbleKyleC115larinahlarlar75mabzmuzikMSGretNYCruze2012OkieTDSneakerFixSperrySunnyBTadsen23TrephineUpstateNYCruzeVenomizedWhiteAndBrightzen_


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Here's the confirmed high mileage badges so far. I suspect CEBT may actually be at 400,000 but until he posts again I can't confirm this.


I think I just saw on the Facebook group that CEBT is at 420k, but what's a few 10's of thousands of miles? I'm sure he'll check in at some point when he gets out of the driver's seat. lol


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just asked AG to create 400K, 450K, and 500K badges. I think above 500K I'll switch to every 100K.


----------



## fyrftr422 (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice idea. Some kms badges would be nice for us Canucks. But I'm sure there are not a tonne of us to justify the work required to make them up though. I just rounded 200,000 kms earlier this month. I will have to get a pic. out.


----------



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

Hit 100,000 back in April.2016
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9fbpp8u5wp9x6ac/File Jul 11, 16 39 16.jpeg?dl=0


----------



## GeneralDriver (Aug 2, 2016)

Badge please? Nevermind the Chinese letter in the corner, my radio is doing that.


----------



## moereloos (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is my 15,0000 I am currently on 178,000 miles


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

moereloos said:


> View attachment 205737
> 
> 
> Here is my 15,0000 I am currently on 178,000 miles


I'm assuming this is the UK Cruze's Odometer readout. Out of curiosity can you post a picture of the entire instrument cluster. It'd be interesting to see the differences between the UK and US 1st generation Cruze.


----------



## Telcomfaust (Apr 26, 2011)

2011 Cruze ECO


----------



## moereloos (Mar 8, 2011)

obermd said:


> I'm assuming this is the UK Cruze's Odometer readout. Out of curiosity can you post a picture of the entire instrument cluster. It'd be interesting to see the differences between the UK and US 1st generation Cruze.











Please find the attached on I have saved previous Time I took a image will take one again later and post it 

Note: 2009 2.0 LS


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

@cruze01, here you go:


100,000150,000200,000250,000300,000350,000400,000abhylash83Chris2298CruzeEcoBlueTopazamlechnercme71Cruzadodaddyrob4x4Cruze Breauxdanger daveCruze_2010dieselcufarmeredsblack81Farmerjoe0121gab5moereloosGatorndwood626GeneralDriverUpstateNYBillJay BizzalJdugie123jvarbleKyleC115larinahlarlar75mabzmuzikMSGretNYCruze2012OkieTDSneakerFixSperrySunnyBTadsen23TelcomfaustTrephineUpstateNYCruzeVenomizedWhiteAndBrightzen_


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> @cruze01, here you go:
> 
> 
> 100,000150,000200,000250,000300,000350,000400,000abhylash83Chris2298CruzeEcoBlueTopazamlechnercme71Cruzadodaddyrob4x4Cruze Breauxdanger daveCruze_2010dieselcufarmeredsblack81Farmerjoe0121gab5moereloosGatorndwood626GeneralDriverUpstateNYBillJay BizzalJdugie123jvarbleKyleC115larinahlarlar75mabzmuzikMSGretNYCruze2012OkieTDSneakerFixSperrySunnyBTadsen23TelcomfaustTrephineUpstateNYCruzeVenomizedWhiteAndBrightzen_


where are you?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

boraz said:


> where are you?


94,000 miles.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> 94,000 miles.



I am so close to that 200,000 mile badge!

I'll be back here next month sometime. lol


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> 94,000 miles.


duuuhhh

i clicked your fuelly, it said 152, xxx....just assumed miles, but of course it reads in km, cuz MY account is set in kms.

oops


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Shoot ... I got rid of my eco at 60K miles. But my Volt now has over 115K miles :biggrin: I've got no doubts that if I still had my Eco, I'd be pushing 200K trouble-free miles right now. There are plenty of days that I wish I still had the Eco, but I'm also greatly satisfied with the Volt as well.


----------



## ndwood626 (Mar 2, 2013)

Oops, I haven't been updating like I should.. I'll be back in a week or so for the 250k.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Lol I barely have 63000 on my 2012 Eco.


----------



## ndwood626 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah, I do a little more than that a year.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

How did your old Civic hold over the 400,000 miles you drove it?


----------



## ndwood626 (Mar 2, 2013)

The civic was great, except for the service bulletin it had on it where the first few years of that gen suffered from weak spots in the casting of the engine block. 2006-09 Honda Civic Coolant Leak Free Engine Replacement - Consumer Reports News Mine started leaking coolant into the crankcase around 190k I think it was, replaced with a newer, used engine and never had another problem with it. I would have drove it another 100k, but I was offered a 2013 cruze.


----------



## Lord_Chris (Sep 2, 2014)

Just turned 100,00 miles!


----------



## ndwood626 (Mar 2, 2013)

Well, there's the 1/4 million mark! Keep on keepin on!


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

Here's mine


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

Hit this a couple weeks ago. '13 LT 6a









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 63falcondriver (Nov 26, 2016)

Drove our Cruze off the lot last month and the odometer read 3 miles. That's the lowest mileage I've seen on a new vehicle as just getting the car out of the assembly plant, onto the truck, off the truck and into the dealership lot accounts for some mileage. I guess it will be a while before I get any high mileage badges...


----------



## ATL_Cruzin (Aug 15, 2016)

About 2 months away from 100k just passes 88k today, i don't have any badges yet


----------



## Drmilr (Mar 28, 2016)

'14 Eco 2yrs 3mos later


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Pond Eddy (Feb 2, 2017)

Hello, I bought a 2012 Cruze Eco in Jan 2012, my first brand new car ? Just turned 240,000 this week!! It's been a great car, lately when I fill up with gas , I turn on car and it continues to turn over until I hit the gas pedal it then starts? Any ideas ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Porkchopkb (Nov 20, 2016)

Patman said:


> I still have 55K to go to make the 100K. 45 K in 2 years. I love driving. Last week I just went out for a short drive that turned into 100 miles Cinti to Oxford Ohio somehow ended up in Eaton Ohio and then came back.


 I live in Eaton!


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Pond Eddy said:


> Hello, I bought a 2012 Cruze Eco in Jan 2012, my first brand new car ? Just turned 240,000 this week!! It's been a great car, lately when I fill up with gas , I turn on car and it continues to turn over until I hit the gas pedal it then starts? Any ideas ? Thanks in advance


Great post man, thanks! Can you post a list of all the repairs you've had to make?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruze01 said:


> Great post man, thanks! Can you post a list of all the repairs you've had to make?


Here's the repairs for CruzeEcoBlueTopaz up through 350,000 miles: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-fuel-economy/13400-monthly-avg-mpg-log-16.html#post2111914


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Drmilr said:


> '14 Eco 2yrs 3mos later


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:



DMC said:


> View attachment 217594


You better put some air in them tires if you want to get to 120,000 without a blowout!


Yeah I know I'm only a whipper snapper...









and yeah, I made it to the gas station....


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Went out to dinner with friends and family at Olive Garden tonight and when I left I just happened to look down at the odometer.


----------



## bigdaddychia (Jun 27, 2013)

Guess I get to post in here. Bought new July of 2012. Currently at 261K miles 1.4t auto.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bigdaddychia said:


> Guess I get to post in here. Bought new July of 2012. Currently at 261K miles 1.4t auto.


Please take a picture of the DIC and post it. I'll gladly award you the 250,000 mile badge once this is done.


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> You better put some air in them tires if you want to get to 120,000 without a blowout!


The warning light is on because my winter tires on steel rims don't have tire pressure sensors installed. I got 102,000 miles out of the OEM Goodyears, so I have pretty good luck with tires.


----------



## bigdaddychia (Jun 27, 2013)

Here you go. 260938 miles


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

100,000 miles. My 5 year power train expired last month.


----------



## 6speed (Dec 7, 2011)

i


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

My '13 LT. It's been my service vehicle since day one


----------



## Edgy (Mar 1, 2017)

I m at 153K original owner. I was Cruzado on here but could log back on with that so I re registered.


----------



## cumminsdieselfreak (Jan 26, 2015)

Go Duke!!!! ????????????


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Dragged the little diesel all over Kentucky


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ndwood626 (Mar 2, 2013)

There's 300!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

THREE HUNDRED THOUSAND MILES? That's just stupid cool...what year is your Cruze? 

Congratulations!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Rivergoer said:


> THREE HUNDRED THOUSAND MILES? That's just stupid cool...what year is your Cruze?
> 
> Congratulations!!


That looks like a 2011 DIC display.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

300k is very impressive. Well done:rock:


----------



## ndwood626 (Mar 2, 2013)

2012...Thanks, but cruzeecobluetopaz is far ahead of me I do believe.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ndwood626 said:


> 2012...Thanks, but cruzeecobluetopaz is far ahead of me I do believe.


He hasn't checked in since I awarded him his 400,000 mile badge.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> He hasn't checked in since I awarded him his 400,000 mile badge.


He's still around and still driving it! The Malibu is his other courier.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

ndwood626 said:


> There's 300!


Great Job! Have you made any major repairs?


----------



## ndwood626 (Mar 2, 2013)

cruze01 said:


> ndwood626 said:
> 
> 
> > There's 300!
> ...


Turbo and clutch/flywheel


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

ndwood626 said:


> Turbo and clutch/flywheel


What were the symptoms when your turbo went south?

I've always had a curiousity about what exactly happens when a turbo goes bad. Some have told me they can 'grenade' and cause massive internal engine damage. Others say it just starts 'whining' or they notice reduced power.

It'll be awhile before my CTD turbo goes (67K miles) but I'm starting to wonder about the Cummins (220K miles).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Rivergoer said:


> What were the symptoms when your turbo went south?
> 
> I've always had a curiousity about what exactly happens when a turbo goes bad. Some have told me they can 'grenade' and cause massive internal engine damage. Others say it just starts 'whining' or they notice reduced power.
> 
> It'll be awhile before my CTD turbo goes (67K miles) but I'm starting to wonder about the Cummins (220K miles).


My Volvo S70 (255k on the original turbo) is currently soaking the intercooler and splash guard with oil that's escaping through the turbo seals. Seems to still boost ok, and there's blue smoke from all the crap that makes its way back up the throttle body. Not a bad lifetime for a turbo, I suppose, and old Mitsubishi 16T's are plentiful.

I guess the exhaust side seals are still fine, because it's not rolling white smoke.


----------



## ndwood626 (Mar 2, 2013)

My symptoms was loss of boost, power, efficiency. But a cracked waste gate opening will do just that! Also, turbine bearings seemed pretty gummy. Definitely wasn't as free as the replacement.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

*100k*

Crossed the 100k mark just after our vacation drive from S. Texas to Winnipeg MB and back. 3,997 miles traveled averaging 35 mpg with 4 people and a trunk full of luggage. Only problems I ran into on the trip was a screw in one tire right as we left (protip: Don't let the tire place believe the TPMS display when the dealership forgets to reset it after rotating the tires, otherwise you end up at a second tire place doing the same fix-it routine just down the road), and a check engine light due to a lean-burn condition (probably from the really low octane gas acquired (87 was the premium) while driving in Iowa and Missouri).


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

*100,000 Mile submission*









Also, is there a badge for owning your 4th Cruze? :whatdoyouthink:


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Bought my (daughter's, for her) Cruze with 100,300+ on it to start, back on 28AUG17. Monday the odometer turned 101K. Last Friday after the Desert HS football game, one of my daughter's classmates backed into it and damaged the wrap by causing the bumper to push through on the passenger side. Monday, I was running around getting estimates, and this morning I will be getting the last estimate (Didn't know that this one place had to have a reservation to get the estimate). Will photo the odometer when I get off work, in a few hours.


----------



## mykalcruze (Oct 1, 2014)

Owned for nearly 4 years, most of the miles are from my long commute. Was 60-80 miles a day, now I'm up to 150/day so I'll be adding 3k/month for the foreseeable future. Really hate the small gas tank, but not enough to take it apart, I just sit for an extra few minutes and drizzle more in when I can.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Ravenkeeper said:


> Bought my (daughter's, for her) Cruze with 100,300+ on it to start, back on 28AUG17. Monday the odometer turned 101K. Last Friday after the Desert HS football game, one of my daughter's classmates backed into it and damaged the wrap by causing the bumper to push through on the passenger side. Monday, I was running around getting estimates, and this morning I will be getting the last estimate (Didn't know that this one place had to have a reservation to get the estimate). Will photo the odometer when I get off work, in a few hours.


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

Just hit 100K and got the timing belt reminder message.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Lugnut said:


> Just hit 100K and got the timing belt reminder message.
> View attachment 247377


100K badge applied!


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> 100K badge applied!


Thank you!


----------



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

Rolled over 150,000 a few days ago


----------



## Crb1994 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Crb1994 said:


> View attachment 249361


Congratulations and 100K badge awarded. I do have to ask however, how's he paint holding up on your passenger side since you appear to be driving a lot with that side of the car on the pavement


----------



## xsamandarose (Dec 11, 2017)

I hit 165k today!


----------



## KingWarren2 (Dec 2, 2017)

:]. Odometer is in KM's.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

KingWarren2 said:


> :]. Odometer is in KM's.
> View attachment 250081


You should check out the diesel section.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

KingWarren2 said:


> :]. Odometer is in KM's.
> View attachment 250081


185816 miles. Badge awarded.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

WhiteAndBright 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Heyo! Hit my 100k 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

*100k challenge met!*

Little over 2yrs and put ~80k on it to get this.


----------



## ndwood626 (Mar 2, 2013)

Tree fitty!


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

ndwood626 said:


> Tree fitty!


Incredible! I know you've replaced the valve cover several times, what other repairs have you done to get this far?


----------



## ndwood626 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah, multiple camshaft covers(one about 2k ago), ign coil early on(corrosion, dielectric grease! No problem since), Turbo(bearing /waste gate failure), flywheel/clutch(dual mass failure), throttle body(throttle position sensor failure), heater hose, couple coolant overflow hoses, new seals for cam solenoids, re-sealed oil pan, downstream O2 sensor(which it needs again unless the cat is actually toast this time) which is why the ses light is currently on. I'm sure there's more that slipped my mind. All in all I absolutely love my Cruze(Elvira  ). It's been a great car, yeah it can be temperamental at times and it's not the most reliable car on the road, I know. It's just a great all-around car for me. It's has taken me from coast to coast (She's been on Daytona Beach 12/12 and Ocean Beach 8/17) and I have photo evidence of both. Lol I'd love to try for 1/2 million.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

100K for me! I bought it July of 2016 and have put 32K on it


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Patman said:


> I still have 55K to go to make the 100K. 45 K in 2 years. I love driving. Last week I just went out for a short drive that turned into 100 miles Cinti to Oxford Ohio somehow ended up in Eaton Ohio and then came back.


 Cruze #2 made it to 87K. About ready to turn 61K over over on #4 put @ 1000 on in the last 2 weeks(went down to the Ohio river to see the flooding, drove to Dayton, etc.) as I said I love driving. Mostly listening to music. Way this is going maybe the end of summer.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey everyone, haven't been on in ages. MECRUZE has 217,000 miles on it. Have replaced transmission, waterpump, a/c condenser(rock busted it), and radiator fans. replaced tires and brakes only one time.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I know I got rid of my Cruze at 60k miles, but I have 161k on my Volt ... can I still qualify for a badge Once I prove the mileage of course
ccasion14:


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

So if I launch my Cruze into space like that Tesla...what sort of mileage badge do I get? :lol:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

gyrfalcon said:


> So if I launch my Cruze into space like that Tesla...what sort of mileage badge do I get? :lol:


None - the odometer isn't moving.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spaycace said:


> I know I got rid of my Cruze at 60k miles, but I have 161k on my Volt ... can I still qualify for a badge Once I prove the mileage of course
> ccasion14:


Sorry, Cruzen only. Now if you could get the moderators over at gm-volt on board I suspect there would be several Volts well over 100,000 miles.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh well ... the answer is always no if you don't ask the question. I'm curious though Obermd ... is your sig block correct? Your volt is at 117 mpg on the GAS engine only and 67 MPGe on the combination gas/electric? I feel like those numbers are backwards knowing the mileage my Volt achieves in the different modes of operation. Just curious


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spaycace said:


> Oh well ... the answer is always no if you don't ask the question. I'm curious though Obermd ... is your sig block correct? Your volt is at 117 mpg on the GAS engine only and 67 MPGe on the combination gas/electric? I feel like those numbers are backwards knowing the mileage my Volt achieves in the different modes of operation. Just curious


It's correct as of last Thursday. I drove my Volt to New Hampshire and back last year, charging one time on the road and at my parents' house, and then across Nebraska (again with one charge) for the eclipse. I clipped in the stats from my OnStar account below. The 67 MPGe number is from the car and my Excel spreadsheet. My gas fuel economy is either 40-41 MPG for long haul high speed open road or 50 MPG for tooling around town beyond my 45-62 mile EV range. Tooling around town is usually done between 45 and 65 MPH. The last time I burned gas because I exceeded the EV range was when I went down to my father-in-law's house to do his taxes. Starting with a full charge I ended up with about 50 miles EV and 95 miles gas and used 1.9 gallons of gas. I drove down at the posted speed limit, limiting my speed to 70 MPH due to serious cross wind which made me uncomfortable above 70, and back at the 75, 65, and 55 MPH posted speed limits. On the way back I got off I-25 just north of Castle Rock and dropped down the rather steep, .7 miles (according to Google) 30 MPH hill in L and picked up enough regen charge the gas engine didn't reengage for the 4 miles to Sedalia after I got on to US 85 headed north. The Volt counts this is as gas miles since the car had been running on gas when I got off the interstate. The closest analogy in the Cruze is the car was in DFCO the first four and a half miles after exiting the interstate.

From my OnStar account:









The remaining Gas Miles in the last 30 days was because the engine was running due to low (<15F) temperatures (ERDTT) one morning. ERDTT is a computer controlled engine start and stop series to maintain the engine bay between 125 and 145 F for the high voltage electronics and transmission. The Estimated Fuel savings are based on the EPA's estimated 2009 car only fleet economy of 24 MPG, not on the 2017 Volt's actual gas EPA number of 42 MPG. For my 2017 Volt this number should be 287 gallons and 5,562 lbs of CO[SUB]2[/SUB].


----------



## cvitullo (Jan 28, 2015)

283,000 plus miles on my 2011


----------



## lawrie (Mar 6, 2018)

*mileage badge*







how do i get the 322000 km badge


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

Lol I don't think I'll ever get a badge...traded in a 05 Stang with 86,000 miles on my Cruze in Dec 2017 which had a 5,000 on it as it was a dealer loaner/ demo so was sold as new and I'm the first owner. From my research he (Tom) was built in August 2016 so one of the first of the 2017s since they started production July 29 2016 and dealer had it since Sept 2016 which would explain the miles on it. It looks brand new except for the inside front door handles that are scratched up...must be cheap handles?

Congrats to those with high miles. Am hoping this is my last car since I'm 62!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

wildabouthorses said:


> Lol I don't think I'll ever get a badge...Am hoping this is my last car since I'm 62!


Eh, you never know...You got a lot of livin' to do yet!


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 17, 2018)

Curious about something. Of the people with high mileage badges, what octane of gas do you primarily use, and have you ever had any piston issues?


----------



## ODBNUTS (Apr 16, 2018)

cvitullo said:


> 283,000 plus miles on my 2011
> View attachment 259834


Getting up there with everyone. New off the lot 2011 that I took over from the wife in 2013 with 25k on it.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

ODBNUTS said:


> Getting up there with everyone. New off the lot 2011 that I took over from the wife in 2013 with 25k on it.


Excellent! Just back and forth to work or do you use it for deliveries? Any major problems?


----------



## jmory (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Drmilr (Mar 28, 2016)

2014 eco manual


----------



## Shellybell2014 (May 3, 2018)

2014 Cruze ❤


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Anybody have big miles on a Gen2 yet?

Premier RS (not mine)


----------



## Drmilr (Mar 28, 2016)

150,000 14 eco man


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Hit 100k on the way home from work tonight.


----------



## shanebond011 (Jun 8, 2018)

If it's in kilometers we'll convert to miles.


----------



## gwsmallwood (Jun 25, 2018)

I bought mine at just under 130k, and I've put about 300 miles on it so far. Does that count?


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

gwsmallwood said:


> I bought mine at just under 130k, and I've put about 300 miles on it so far. Does that count?


So you have over 400K? Wow! You still the original motor and trans?


----------



## gwsmallwood (Jun 25, 2018)

cruze01 said:


> So you have over 400K? Wow! You still the original motor and trans?


No, I've put 300 miles on it, not 300k. I'm currently just over 130k.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

gwsmallwood said:


> No, I've put 300 miles on it, not 300k. I'm currently just over 130k.


OOPS! Guess I need to pay closer attention!


----------



## gwsmallwood (Jun 25, 2018)

gwsmallwood said:


> No, I've put 300 miles on it, not 300k. I'm currently just over 130k.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Taxman said:


> Anybody have big miles on a Gen2 yet?
> 
> Premier RS (not mine)


91k is pretty crazy. Sucks it’s at CoPart. I thought I was doing pretty good, I have 28k on my 2017 Premier Hatch, which I bought in August. I would have 33k, but I bought another car, which I’ve put 5,300 miles on, in 2 months. I buy cars to drive them. It doesn’t get as good of gas mileage as the Cruzen, but it’ll get in the mid 20s, and it’s a manual. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Meaty1212 (May 12, 2018)

I bought a 2016 Chevy Cruze, Had 42k Miles and Im almost at 60K miles, I should reach 100k by next summer.


----------



## PatriotDad (Jun 29, 2018)

Hello all. I'm at 94000 on my 2011. I'm interested to know if anybody is using a "high mileage oil" in your cruze's?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

gwsmallwood said:


> I bought mine at just under 130k, and I've put about 300 miles on it so far. Does that count?


Post a picture of the odometer. I'll count it. I've been thinking that while these badges started because some of us were piling up miles as original owners, the badge should really go to the car to show the longevity of the Cruze.



jblackburn said:


> Badges start at 150
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Starts at 100,000 miles, incrementing by 50K miles until 500,000. Then it's every 100K miles.


----------



## Zforce75 (Dec 27, 2014)

From a Cruze straight out of the rental fleet, bought in New York, Trifecta tuned, dragged to Hawaii, escaped volcanic mayhem, dragged to Germany and currently taking a beating on the autobahn.


----------



## Juliano (Jul 26, 2018)

219k on this baby, 300k here I come...


----------



## Lowgone (Aug 5, 2018)

I got 110583 miles on my 2012 eco


----------



## NobleCruze (Feb 1, 2018)

I also bought my Cruze with over 100k miles but would still like a shiny badge lol 119K from 110k when I bought it last July.


----------



## Texas17 (May 25, 2017)

Here is my 100,000


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

I believe this is where I post the photo


----------



## robhudd (Oct 11, 2016)

My 2012 Cruze LT RS (1.4 Auto)


----------



## JDinOH (Dec 26, 2017)

Snapped this today. Just shy of 170,000. I'll hit that tomorrow on way to work. Actually snapped it for a Facebook post - no more CEL! I swapped out my valve cover finally after over a year of putting up with the light and rough running with the usual stabilitrak warnings, lurching at stop lights and hesitations on acceleration from a stop. Got a lot of help on here with the posts. Many thanks to all who have posted on the issue. Oh - this is a 2013 Cruze.


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey can I get the 100000 mile badge please?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I bid farewell to my Powertrain Warranty today...it served me well.









100K miles on the diesel.
@obermd


----------



## Okcruzer (Sep 13, 2018)

2013 Cruze LS - Made it to 100000 in mid-November 2018 and still runs great!


----------



## williscu (Apr 10, 2018)

Crossed 250,000 in a 2011. I almost never visit the dealer. $$$ signs go off in their head when they see the miles.


----------



## sss (Dec 1, 2018)

Can you guys post what brand of oil used, and did you change it by the oil monitor or by mileage?

I was letting the dealer change my 2013 until the powertrain warranty was up.

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

I'll take a 100,000mile badge please....

View attachment 269337


----------



## mjb (May 23, 2018)

sss said:


> Can you guys post what brand of oil used, and did you change it by the oil monitor or by mileage?
> 
> I was letting the dealer change my 2013 until the powertrain warranty was up.
> 
> Thank you for any advice.



I am the original owner since July 2012, and have changed my oil between 7% and 15%. That is usually about 7500 miles. I have been using full synthetic 5w20. I was using pennzoil platinum and now using valvoline max life high mileage full synthetic. Knock on wood, no engine issues at all. Only major component replaced so far was turbo and that was from cracked housing. Bearings were fine. I did replace my oil supply line to the turbo with the insulated line. The original one was clean and no sludge at all, perfectly clean. Keep up with the recommended oil, change when needed do not forget filter. Don't hammer the throttle and it will last.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Finally hit it! Took me over 7 years. I purchased my Cruze in November of 2012. I have taken great care of this car never missing a service or even being late. Used Pennzoil Ultra Platinum every oil change except the two free ones the dealer done. So far it still runs and drives like the first day I bought it. Uses no oil and still on the original breaks! I've enjoyed it and although I've had more problems than I felt I should I don't regret the purchase. Overall its been a great car.

Problem I've had:
Water pump at 17K
Water Pump at 35K
New belt and tensioner at 35K
New ignition switch 60K
New windshield wiper transmission 65K
Oil pressure switch 70K
Oil cooler leak 75K
Resealed oil pan 75K
Purge valve 95K
New plugs at 50 and 90K


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

A little late requesting the badge, but I did hit 100k a while back. Replaced the timing belt a couple weeks back, and it made me think of getting the badge.


----------



## 0*Allan*0 (Oct 4, 2017)

*150k*

2014 Chevy Cruze TDI


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Badges awarded for recent posts. Lemme know if I missed anyone.


----------



## cokbrown (Nov 22, 2010)

*108,000*

108,000 on my 2014. 
I have followed the maintenance schedule in the owner's manual.
Had new turbo at 50k and intake manifold, PCV at 55k, under warranty.
The transmission had some sort of leak and the dealer replaced some seals at 97k, also covered under warranty.


----------



## Cruze_Diesel (Apr 4, 2019)

210k on the CTD


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Spot on. Actually hit this a couple months back and forgot to post it.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

100k badge. Closing in on that 150k ?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

@obermd looks like ‘badges’ like this have been eliminated on the new CT platform...or am I missing something???


----------



## Administrator (Feb 26, 2010)

Rivergoer said:


> @obermd looks like ‘badges’ like this have been eliminated on the new CT platform...or am I missing something???


@Rivergoer 

We will most likely be be moving towards a Trophy based system with more updates and awards to come.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/help/trophies/ 

Jeff M


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

I'd like to apply for my 100k badge please


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

obermd said:


> We have a new series of badges for those members who spend waaay too much time in their driver's seat. These badges start at 100,000 miles and then increment every 50,000 miles to 500,000 miles. Above 500,000 miles we'll increment every 100,000 miles. The current badges are:
> 
> Badge:
> 100,000 miles / 161,000 Km
> ...


Will take a pic later, just hit 105k


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

Turned a buck fifty today. ‘13 LT 6a.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noahlamb99 (Aug 11, 2019)

obermd said:


> We have a new series of badges for those members who spend waaay too much time in their driver's seat. These badges start at 100,000 miles and then increment every 50,000 miles to 500,000 miles. Above 500,000 miles we'll increment every 100,000 miles. The current badges are:
> 
> Badge:
> 100,000 miles / 161,000 Km
> ...


How do i go about ordering the badge? Just hit 100k.



Noahlamb99 said:


> How do i go about ordering the badge? Just hit 100k.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Noahlamb99 said:


> How do i go about ordering the badge? Just hit 100k.


Unfortunately with the switch from vBulliten to XenForo software we have lost the ability to award these badges.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Noahlamb99 said:


> How do i go about ordering the badge? Just hit 100k.


Welcome Aboard!

We currently do not have a way to "award" badges. The new forum software does not support it.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Noahlamb99 said:


> How do i go about ordering the badge? Just hit 100k.





obermd said:


> Unfortunately with the switch from vBulliten to XenForo software we have lost the ability to award these badges.


The software switch took away every ounce of the community personality this forum had and what made it so special. Here you go Noah, to hang in your room


 
500 × 286
stock.adobe.com


----------



## williscu (Apr 10, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> We currently do not have a way to "award" badges. The new forum software does not support it.
> 
> Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


So I wont get a 275,000 mile badge??


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

williscu said:


> So I wont get a 275,000 mile badge??
> View attachment 283372


If we ever get the ability back you'll get a 250,000 mile badge. They started at 100,000 and went up in 50,000 increments to 400,000. From there they went up in 100,000 mile increments to 1,000,000 miles.


----------



## Noahlamb99 (Aug 11, 2019)

Hahaha thank you


----------



## cvitullo (Jan 28, 2015)

obermd said:


> We have a new series of badges for those members who spend waaay too much time in their driver's seat. These badges start at 100,000 miles and then increment every 50,000 miles to 500,000 miles. Above 500,000 miles we'll increment every 100,000 miles. The current badges are:
> 
> Badge:
> 100,000 miles / 161,000 Km
> ...


just turned over 300,000 August 8th


----------



## cvitullo (Jan 28, 2015)

obermd said:


> We have a new series of badges for those members who spend waaay too much time in their driver's seat. These badges start at 100,000 miles and then increment every 50,000 miles to 500,000 miles. Above 500,000 miles we'll increment every 100,000 miles. The current badges are:
> 
> Badge:
> 100,000 miles / 161,000 Km
> ...


I need to repost mine I think


----------



## bwaaso23 (Jun 24, 2016)

100,000 miles
Replaced PCV, front brakes and rotors, water pump and turbo oil feeder pipe.

Oil changed every 5K with Mobile 1 synthetic
Transmission fluid flush at 70K
Antifreeze flush at 70K
Brake fluid flush at 70K


----------



## bwaaso23 (Jun 24, 2016)

bwaaso23 said:


>





obermd said:


> We have a new series of badges for those members who spend waaay too much time in their driver's seat. These badges start at 100,000 miles and then increment every 50,000 miles to 500,000 miles. Above 500,000 miles we'll increment every 100,000 miles. The current badges are:
> 
> Badge:
> 100,000 miles / 161,000 Km
> ...





obermd said:


> We have a new series of badges for those members who spend waaay too much time in their driver's seat. These badges start at 100,000 miles and then increment every 50,000 miles to 500,000 miles. Above 500,000 miles we'll increment every 100,000 miles. The current badges are:
> 
> Badge:
> 100,000 miles / 161,000 Km
> ...


100,000 miles
Replaced PCV, front brakes and rotors, water pump and turbo oil feeder pipe.

Oil changed every 5K with Mobile 1 synthetic
Transmission fluid flush at 70K
Antifreeze flush at 70K
Brake fluid flush at 70K


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

200k 
2012 Eco 6spd
oil changed when oil life monitor is between 5 and 10%
plugs at 90k and 180k
transmission fluid changed at 90k and 180k
coolant flush at 120k
PCV fix
2 valve covers


----------



## AdamGoolsby (Sep 29, 2019)

Mercedes used to issue High Mileage grill badges for the following thresholds:

250,000 km
500,000 km
750,000km
1,000,000 km
1,000,000 miles

You can download an application form from the net.

So they still do this?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If it ever comes back...we just crossed the 100k mile threshold today (and were greeted with the message to replace the timing belt).


----------



## thedude386 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have finally reached 200K today. It would have been a lot sooner if I still had my old job. I went from driving 45 miles each way to work to driving 7 miles each way to work.

Here are some details:
2012 Eco Manual
Averaging around 40mpg for the lifetime of the vehicle.
Oil changed between 5% and 10% of monitor
On my 3rd set of Tires, still the Goodyear Fuel Max
Clutch Changed out at 120K
Water Pump changed out at 120K
Cam cover changed 4 times, once under warranty and the other 3 I did myself.
Front brake pads changed out at 55K, but have not touched the brakes since then. (I have new pads and rotors for the front that I need to install).
Intake manifold changed out at 180K
Rear Wheel Bearings changed out due to issues with speed sensors at 184K
Turbo Oil Feed tube changed out due to oil leak at 184K
Windshield wiper linkage replaced
Original Spark Plugs and Coil
Original Rear Brakes and Front Rotors
Original Tie Rods, Ball Joints and Struts


----------



## P_Man (Oct 8, 2019)

Yep just broke 170k









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

****. Here I am with my 2017 with not even 9k on it yet. I did pass 200k on my 02 Silverado before I got the Cruze though lol


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

AdamGoolsby said:


> Mercedes used to issue High Mileage grill badges for the following thresholds:
> 
> 250,000 km
> 500,000 km
> ...


Yes, they still do.


----------



## Erika Leah (Oct 31, 2019)

Does my 2002 Chevy Impala count? She actually has 273,290 miles on her now but I dont have a pic of that number. She also has a lot more lights shining bright to go along with the TRAC OFF light.


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

I just passed 100k this morning 

2018 ctd 6m


----------



## cabaniss (Dec 27, 2014)

5 years in on my Cruze Diesel and I hit the 100000 mile mark. I hope to earn numerous more.
Plan to change the timing belt this weekend. 
I enjoy the group, it is a great resource for me, thanks to all who contribute to its success.

Dale


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

You make me feel guilty, I bought my 2012 diesel in 2012 and have 77,000km on the clock.


----------



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

Hit 200,000 miles.


----------



## Coop73 (Feb 28, 2020)

2014-Owned since new. DEF heater recall complete.
Currently trying to get to the bottom of this.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Autochallenged (Oct 29, 2018)

Currently at just under 200k. 

The car needs new brakes, new suspension, and mysterious engine light that will not go away. 
I also think that the gas mileage is far less than indicated (18-21). It is primarily a gopher to/from work (20/30min drive). 

The transmission was replaced under warranty about 2014. The rest of the frame has 180K on it. Last time it was in the shop, the mechanic looked at suspension and had it out driving. Reported that he is not seeing any issues but to me, the ride has become rougher over the past two years and all the original suspension has 180K.... things based on what I've been reading should have been replaced at various points already. (Car belongs to roommate but I drive it for work as a roommate has two cars.) I've been footing most of the repair/maintenance bills since I am the primary operator. 

Can someone suggest things to be aware of on high mileage Cruze? 

Thank you.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Have the mechanic specifically look at the sway bar links.

Take the car to Autozone and have them read the codes for you. Then post them here in your own thread in the Gen I Section under Gen I Power-train Issues before you buy parts.

*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*


----------



## kumarrohan81 (Oct 19, 2020)

I think the Cruze can do that easily enough if no major problems develop in the first 50,000 miles of the cars service life. Basic maintance plus I think it is 100,000 or 150,000 the timing chain would need to be replaced. Other then that and replacing parts that break I think the Cruze would do nicely.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

kumarrohan81 said:


> I think the Cruze can do that easily enough if no major problems develop in the first 50,000 miles of the cars service life. Basic maintance plus I think it is 100,000 or 150,000 the timing chain would need to be replaced. Other then that and replacing parts that break I think the Cruze would do nicely.


Some of these engines have gone 300,000+ without the timing chain ever being an issue.

Sometimes the screws on the guides up top do back out and cause a rattling or knock sensor codes, though.

Would not factor a timing chain replacement into the normal lifecycle of a 1.4T engine.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Well as you know I am on Cruze # 7I now have 68K on that son haas close to 80K on #3 the 2014 LT. It seems every time I get up in the mileage, near 100K something happens and I end up wrecking the **** thing. Maybe there is a greater power that doesn't want me to have a badge? LOL


----------



## billyg (Dec 30, 2016)

200000 2011 Cruze Eco mt6


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

billyg said:


> 200000 2011 Cruze Eco mt6
> View attachment 289488


In general, what maintenance have you had to do so far?


----------



## billyg (Dec 30, 2016)

Aww


Blasirl said:


> In general, what maintenance have you had to do so far?


Not much really. I had a problem ended up having a dealer replace the ecm ended up being an engine harness.
I have installed the kit to fix the valve cover diaphragm. And the thermostat housing for leaks. Chevy did replace the trans under warranty it didn't need to be replaced it was a linkage problem.
So all in all it is a reliable car.


----------



## mjb (May 23, 2018)

Went over 250k miles. 2012 eco, automatic. All O.E.M, everything works. Use valvoline synthetic oil every 7k to 7.5k miles. The only complaint is the driver seat padding is worn out.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mjb said:


> Went over 250k miles. 2012 eco, automatic. All O.E.M, everything works. Use valvoline synthetic oil every 7k to 7.5k miles. The only complaint is the driver seat padding is worn out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 289741


I have a full set of black seats including the air bags if you live close enough to SE WI.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

where's my 100k badge. never had a check engine light or left me stranded, other then a dead battery.

doesn't mean I haven't changed some parts 😉


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Shroomie said:


> where's my 100k badge. never had a check engine light or left me stranded, other then a dead battery.
> 
> doesn't mean I haven't changed some parts 😉


They are no longer supported. They are working on larger issues before even attempting to reinstate badges and such.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> They are no longer supported. They are working on larger issues before even attempting to reinstate badges and such.


lordstown built


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> They are no longer supported. They are working on larger issues before even attempting to reinstate badges and such.


Larger Issues you say? 
Do tell.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JLL said:


> Larger Issues you say?
> Do tell.


Spam squelching
reliabilty
bug fixes
requests for functionality from day one on this platform
keeping the forums afloat
etc


----------



## USLandOfTheFree1776 (Jan 21, 2021)

I got my Cruze for a steal at $10,600 out of the door. 2017 LT that served as a fleet vehicle before I got it in December of 2019. The vehicle had 78,000 miles on it when I got it and now it sits close to 126,000 miles. I eaisly put 500 miles a week on this poor car and will occasionally go home, which is in general a 2,000 mile all around trip with there and back plus any driving while there. The only issue I've run into so far is a cheeky check engine light that came on and after a quick google, I learned that the 1.4L EcoTech engines like Premium and not Regular gas and the light went off right awa. Oh, and a screw I caught in a tire. I love this car and it has served me well. I would recommend to anyone! This is as of January 20th, 2021.
Preview attachment 20210120_224414.jpg




20210120_224414.jpg
1.1 MB


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

USLandOfTheFree1776 said:


> I got my Cruze for a steal at $10,600 out of the door. 2017 LT that served as a fleet vehicle before I got it in December of 2019. The vehicle had 78,000 miles on it when I got it and now it sits close to 126,000 miles. I eaisly put 500 miles a week on this poor car and will occasionally go home, which is in general a 2,000 mile all around trip with there and back plus any driving while there. The only issue I've run into so far is a cheeky check engine light that came on and after a quick google, I learned that the 1.4L EcoTech engines like Premium and not Regular gas and the light went off right awa. Oh, and a screw I caught in a tire. I love this car and it has served me well. I would recommend to anyone! This is as of January 20th, 2021.
> Preview attachment 20210120_224414.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

I cannot get the picture link to work.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## USLandOfTheFree1776 (Jan 21, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> I cannot get the picture link to work.
> 
> Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


I introduced myself on the Military members form, but I can change that to include my car too lol.
Here is a newer mileage as a pdf, hopefully it works this time! This was on the 25th of January.


----------



## Carsdogsandnature (Mar 17, 2021)

A few weeks ago


----------



## Omnitech (Mar 24, 2021)

mjb said:


> Went over 250k miles. 2012 eco, automatic. All O.E.M, everything works. Use valvoline synthetic oil every 7k to 7.5k miles. The only complaint is the driver seat padding is worn out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 289741


 This is great I am glad to see some high mileage cars on here. I just bought a 2012 1LT/RS yesterday with 70K on it. I drive between 80 and 100 miles a day so I hope to get 300k out of it.


----------



## Carsdogsandnature (Mar 17, 2021)

I've gotten to 300,000 k with little issue, only recently I've had a few oil and coolant leaks that were cheep and easy to fix


----------



## bauerphoto (Apr 24, 2021)

Not as high as some on this forum— but it’s never let me down. We rolled on to 213k shortly after this pic was taken, and we are still counting!

My car is a 2013 Cruze 1LT, purchased in Cleveland, Ohio. I’m the original owner/ driver— all miles are mine!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

bauerphoto said:


> Not as high as some on this forum— but it’s never let me down. We rolled on to 213k shortly after this pic was taken, and we are still counting!
> 
> My car is a 2013 Cruze 1LT, purchased in Cleveland, Ohio. I’m the original owner/ driver— all miles are mine!


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

3000km away from the big 200k miles should be there by june.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I must have been sleeping on my way to work. i had been planning for the 99,999 mile picture and missed it, but oh well, Que Sera Sera.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I am interested in a low mileage badge...


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

I did it.









200k miles on the dot.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Cruzing12 said:


> I did it.
> View attachment 292539
> 
> 
> 200k miles on the dot.


That's a colorful instrument cluster.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

JLL said:


> That's a colorful instrument cluster.


Sure is lol. All 4 wheel position sensors are bad and the way the stabili kill system works I could care less as every time I go to throttle out to do what I need to do it dam near kills me. I also disconnected the power lead to the power steering cuase I don't like how twitchy it is with power on. last week the cel was on over a ground strap issue. And occasionally the parking break light will illuminate to join in on the party 

Now I got a timing belt warning, god f'ing technology. Every year it gets worse with new cars.


----------



## Quin (Jun 4, 2019)

obermd said:


> We have a new series of badges for those members who spend waaay too much time in their driver's seat. These badges start at 100,000 miles and then increment every 50,000 miles to 500,000 miles. Above 500,000 miles we'll increment every 100,000 miles. The current badges are:
> 
> Badge:
> 100,000 miles / 161,000 Km
> ...






This is the latest image I have - it's over 177,000km now but this one should get me the 100,000 mile badge.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Seemingly, I can never make it beyond 80K myself(that is usually when I wrecking or whatever thus I am number Cruze 8) but my 2016 RS that my son drives is at 79K and my 2016LT just turned 60K we'll see!!! I am bored and looking for a 6M again but hard to find so I will get that badge with my 16 LT auto unless I buy #9 (6M that someone else turned over the 100K sine I don't seem to be able to) Kind of defeats the purpose tho..,.... LOL


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Been a while since I’ve posted anything but I passed 200k. Cruze has been great for me and looking forward to another 200k


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Well how can I say: #9 2015 LT 6M is at 80K now bought with 73400 at the end of Aug. If I would have taken that job at DHL it would be sooner!!! 60 miles every day but still working downtown so that means @2.5 miles everyday as I take a bus to work(no place to park downtown and no gas) Been working from home for the last year but started going back in to get out of house and sense of "normalcy" again!!! So most my driving is weekend short rd. trips just because or to find a new planet fitness. I am a black card member(go anywhere I want)


----------



## Cruzewoeisme (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm at 182,000 miles and still running. I do most all the work on it. I should be certified by now! Lol


----------



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

Nice, a lot of high mileage Cruzes out there. I’m at 202600 myself. My 12’ duramax is at 337k but the ole Cruzer is catching up lol


----------



## AlainSDL (Jun 13, 2013)

How about a low mileage badge? 

2013 Eco with 43,500 miles

At this rate I'll need at least 11 years to reach 100K


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

AlainSDL said:


> How about a low mileage badge?
> 
> 2013 Eco with 43,500 miles
> 
> At this rate I'll need at least 11 years to reach 100K


Hey I need a low mileage badge as well. 2014 diesel cruze and putting on about 5k every year. At 84,000 now. Started driving it 2.5 years ago with 73k. It had quite a few miles when I got it but it's adding up slowly now. My brother is going to pass me with his 2018 Volt


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> Hey I need a low mileage badge as well. 2014 diesel cruze and putting on about 5k every year. At 84,000 now. Started driving it 2.5 years ago with 73k. It had quite a few miles when I got it but it's adding up slowly now. My brother is going to pass me with his 2018 Volt


Yes! 59K on my 2013


----------



## NHIA (Aug 8, 2020)

AlainSDL said:


> How about a low mileage badge?
> 
> 2013 Eco with 43,500 miles
> 
> At this rate I'll need at least 11 years to reach 100K


2018 with just 16K


----------



## Dark Wolf (10 mo ago)

Mine is not as low, or high. 2018 and just a hair over 29k.

DW


----------



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

I’m sure it’s not the highest mileage Cruze out there. But it’s getting up there!! Few small issues. Or should I say just about every possible common issue…. From hvac levers Breaking to upper timing chain guide loose. 
but no major issues. and all repaired myself.
the old girl does not owe me a penny! Almost 225k miles!


----------



## cooter2 (Oct 8, 2018)

I am over 253k now, but here is when I took a pic last week.


----------



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

cooter2 said:


> I am over 253k now, but here is when I took a pic last week.
> 
> View attachment 297111


I love seeing these with more mileage then me! Shows my Cruze still has potential


----------



## BluezCruze (Oct 22, 2020)

Bluez is at 156k :'( but ill keep her going


----------



## XjJunky (May 28, 2020)

Finally hit the 200000 mile mark on my 2012. Pretty much all the normal issues and fixes. I hella keep up on preventive maintenance and she still runs like a top.


----------



## Markstonejr (7 mo ago)

obermd said:


> We have a new series of badges for those members who spend waaay too much time in their driver's seat. These badges start at 100,000 miles and then increment every 50,000 miles to 500,000 miles. Above 500,000 miles we'll increment every 100,000 miles. The current badges are:
> 
> Badge:
> 100,000 miles / 161,000 Km
> ...


I'm at roughly 245,000 miles in my 2011 chevy cruze. I drive atleast 40 miles total locally a day.. and about 2 to 3 hours on the highway... what are badges and what do they do.. ? Or are they meant as in literally terms. Like they are what the name is and that's that. Just wondering


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Markstonejr said:


> I'm at roughly 245,000 miles in my 2011 chevy cruze. I drive atleast 40 miles total locally a day.. and about 2 to 3 hours on the highway... what are badges and what do they do.. ? Or are they meant as in literally terms. Like they are what the name is and that's that. Just wondering


We no longer are able to "award" these, but you can still post a pictures. All it was is a title near your user name.


----------



## Drmilr (Mar 28, 2016)

2014 eco 6spd


----------



## skills4lou (8 mo ago)

Might as well add my pics here:


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Guess I've got some catching up to do...


----------

